
Apple is using proprietary software to lock Pro computers from 3rd-party repairs - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/4/17938820/apple-macbook-pro-imac-pro-third-party-repair-lock-out-software
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18144489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18144489)

